# Excel 2003: Einzelne Daten eines Satzes im Diagramm einfärben



## WilliamSpiderWeb (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne ein Diagramm erstellen und abschließend nur bestimmten Datenpunkten, abhängig von einem Parameter in meiner Tabelle, eine andere Farbe als den übrigen Daten der Datenreihe zuweisen.

Wie geht das?

Man kann auf jeden Fall schon mal, per Hand die Datenreihe im Diagramm anklicken, dann nochmal einen gewünschten Datenpunkt und diesen anschließend formatieren. Ich möchte das allerdings automatisieren, und das abhängig von einem Parameter in meiner Tabelle.

Schon mal Danke für die Hilfe,
Gruß,
WilliamSpiderWeb


----------



## Kessie (22. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

schau mal hier nach. Dort findest du Beispieldiagramme mit und ohne VBA.  Da könnte auch was Passendes dabei sein.

Gruß Kessie


----------

